# Guess his breed! Conformation critique please!



## Olycowgirl (May 18, 2009)

Very pretty! looks like he's build great to. Is he a TB or Appendix QH?


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

i'm going to say Warmblood or Oldenburg.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Oldenburg i think from head and back leg shape


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

goregous boy!! im going to say, oldenburg or appendix


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I say Holsteiner.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

He is............ Drum roll please! 

He is a 5 year old QUARTER HORSE. Can you believe it? He is registered AQHA and not as an appendix but I believe he has TB a few lines back. He is by Last Detail (HUS Champion) and he is For Sale.

He was shown as a yearling in halter and showmanship I believe and did very well. He hasn't shown under saddle yet but rides well. He hasn't been worked with very much in the last 6 months because his owners have been short on time and is now back in training with me. I do dressage and h/j but not QH so this should be interesting. I don't know if he has auto changes we havn't gotten that far yet.

How much should I list him for?


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> He is............ Drum roll please!
> 
> He is a 5 year old QUARTER HORSE. Can you believe it? He is registered AQHA and not as an appendix but I believe he has TB a few lines back. He is by Last Detail (HUS Champion) and he is For Sale.
> 
> ...


Wow he does not look like a QH at all! BTW hes gorgeous!


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

HE IS STUNNING! lovely long legs. what abeautiful horse you have.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Wow. Good looking boy you've got there! I would have guessed the same as Twilight Arabians._


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Since he is a QH he needs more muscle, but other than that he looks fine


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> Since he is a QH he needs more muscle, but other than that he looks fine


 
This is not true. He looks like he is in fine shape. I like him


----------



## SilentBravery09 (May 22, 2009)

I ride a Last Detail Horse, and he is a 16.2 4 year old paint :]
That sire is producing gorgeous horses.
He is gorgeous. His Confo is perfect.

The horse I ride his registered name is Last Mintue Detail and he is running for 15,000 GREEN right now and he is Hypp N/P or whatever is the one that has it but doesnt show symtoms. So I am sure you can get a lot for the young guy you have here.

Here is my Boy :]


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I don't like how high his hocks are off the ground, and he seems a bit sickle hocked, but other than that, he is really a good looking horse. Not sure on the price, I guess it will depend on what the market is in your area...you might make more on a lease right now; atleast he would be used, and gain a show record, which would continue to up his value for when the market does go back up.


----------



## xpyrrohs (Feb 16, 2009)

he's gorgeous! but pretty is as pretty does - you're only going to get how much people think he's worth. I would continue training him and show him to get his reputation up... people want horses that place well.


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow, stunning. I would've placed him as a TB or Appendix for sure.

Not sure about pricing, all the regions are different on horse prices right now (thanks to our economy) but he sure is a looker.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> Since he is a QH he needs more muscle, but other than that he looks fine




uhh..definitely not true. All horses are built differently.


----------

